# Back yard Pond-pool



## pastrycook3 (Jul 1, 2007)

What do you think? I was thinking about putting some fish outside coming this spring. I looked into ponds, kiddie pools, but could find anything with enough volume and ease of operating. What would be a better idea, 55gal plastic drums, using pond liners for a dug out pond or cattle feed troughs? 
I came across this though, good price great size

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... id=4634029
...anyone see any problems? A semi- local place has cement cryps in a green house with an artesian well flowing through it. I am in florida and plan on building a greenhouse covering over whatever i decide on. 
Anyone have any ideas? I have read all the pond literature on this site, so links to there arent needed. Though i would like to breed, and it would be hard to in this pool, but this does seem like a good buy.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I use a Rubbermaid 300-gallon stock tank as an above ground pond. It has a drain plug which for me is great because living in upstate New York I drain it in early autumn and remove the plants and any fish indoors. I wish we had Florida weather. There are larger stock tanks available. Check on Google.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

*** seen a pic of someone who did a beautiful koi pond and filled it with africans instead of goldfish. Man I wish I could have lived there. Had a bridge & everything.[/list]


----------



## pmac (Dec 1, 2008)

If you have a place that you can dig out, there's a lot you can do with pond liner. Here's a picture of my koi pond, I don't think it's as big as what you're trying to do, but the good thing about using the liner, is you can make it whatever shape/size you want.










I can't remember the exact dimensions of it, but it's 4' deep


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's my pond, just a liner in a hole.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I have a preformed pond (125 gallon?) with a few goldfish in it. Id love to toss the goldfish & add Mbuna during late spring/summer but its not practical for me right now. That would lead to having to keep the goldfish indoors where I can see them. I dont like goldfish but they keep the mosquitos down[/list]. They make better fodder then pets.


----------



## pastrycook3 (Jul 1, 2007)

what about for breeding, I would like to breed a few species, i know the pool would be impractical now, but i also dont want kiddie pools laying around the yard,


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

pastrycook3 said:


> i know the pool would be impractical now


Why wouldn't it be practical? 2400 gallon fish pond for <$100 - sounds pretty practical to me. It may not be pleasing to the eye, but it sounds practical. The biggest question is whether that filter is big enough for the fish load you would want to keep.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

pastrycook3 said:


> what about for breeding, I would like to breed a few species, i know the pool would be impractical now, but i also dont want kiddie pools laying around the yard,


My first question is what species??? If they're larger growing species that'll need the space then that pool idea is a pretty good bang for your buck, but if you're trying for smaller species then the rubbermaid/sterilite storage bins work just as well. You could also rinse them out and use them for their intended purpose during the winter months...


----------

